# Hygrophila polysperma emersed



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Well I have the bug now so I need to know about this one. I have the lighting and the Aquatic soil so can I just take a few clippings and do it like I am with the hygro and the sword? Place them in the soil and let them go from there with about 1/2 inch of water on the stem?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that should work just fine. 

What are you planning to do as far as nutrient dosing?


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

Probably tank water, more than enough for the hygro from what I have read. I also have dry fertilizers which is what I am using for my emersed setup right now so the basis are covered. I don't think I will use Miracle Grow just because I have no control over indiuvidual components. 

I think I am going to let a couple pieces grow to the top of my tank and get some emersed leaves and try that clipping. We will see.


----------

